# PH II 955 Getting a Bit Hot after OC



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello,

My Config is in my siggy.

I have OCed my PH II 955 BE to 3600 by changing Multiplier and Pushed HT Link to 2200 MHz. AMD Cool & Quiet is Enabled.

Stock Cooler, Stock Volts.

Not CPU idles around 39 Deg. and in Full Load after like 2 hrs of gaming it goes to 63-65 Deg.

I checked & found Phenom were good to go till 71 Deg.

So are these Temps OK? Or I should pull back to 3.5 to get a couple of Deg. Cooler.


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

I think the temps are fine. Let other users comment.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 4, 2011)

Temps seem fine..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm I only have 1 Exhaust 120 mm fan running in rear apart from the CPU Cooler fan & GFX Stock Fan. Do I need a Front Panel Pull Fan to lower the temp further?


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

It should help.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> So are these Temps OK? Or I should pull back to 3.5 to get a couple of Deg. Cooler.



mayn't help much. temperature will be still hover around 65-66. 



Tech_Wiz said:


> Hmm I only have 1 Exhaust 120 mm fan running in rear apart from the CPU Cooler fan & GFX Stock Fan. Do I need a Front Panel Pull Fan to lower the temp further?



adding a front fan will certainly increase airflow but i'll also suggest to get a tube of TIM & apply it. this (in some case) lower temperature by 10degree or more.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll say temperatures are fine. No need of bothering much.


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2011)

but in summer season it will increase for sure so it's better if Op adds a front fan in cabby or even better - buy a new cpu cooler - it's always better to have a 3rd party good cpu cooler if anyone is serious about ocing IMO


----------



## Tarun (Aug 13, 2011)

a cm hyper 212+ should do the work


----------



## paulnixon (Nov 22, 2011)

mayn't help much. temperature will be still hover around 65-66.


----------

